# Agents say house built specifically to grow pot; 1,200 plants found



## FruityBud (Mar 12, 2008)

GRANT-VALKARIA  An investigator used words like "frightening" and "monster" to describe what agents found inside a new yellow house with a tin roof they said was built for one reason: growing marijuana.

Brevard County Sheriff's Office agents on Tuesday broke down a "grow house" drug operation containing more than 1,200 plants worth between $1,000 and $2,000 apiece. Each mature plant yields about a quarter-pound of finished product per harvest, which is sold for $4,000 per pound.

Late Tuesday, sheriff's agents arrested Thomas A. Cross, 51, of Melbourne Beach. He was charged with trafficking marijuana and cultivation of marijuana, both felonies. He is being held on a no-bond status.

Agents say they expect to make additional arrests in the case.

"This is a frightening trend statewide," Cmdr. Doug Waller said. "People are taking advantage of good, quiet residential neighborhoods where they can blend in."

The 2,500-square-foot-home was constructed without bedrooms in 2007. But it had extensive wiring and devices to steal electricity from Florida Power & Light Co., three five-ton air conditioning units, a large propane generator and a 700-gallon nutrient water tank -- all designed to maximize growing potential.

There also were charts on the wall with detailed harvest times and instructions.

Tuesday's operation is the latest in high-profile grow house busts statewide.

On Monday, 29 people in South Florida were arrested in connection with grow houses in Palm Beach County and Miami. In December, three people believed to be operating a grow house in Melbourne were shot and killed. In the days that followed, investigators discovered four additional grow houses linked to the three South Florida men.

This is the fifth grow house dismantled by the sheriff's office this year. Agents shut down 13 operations in 2007. Other local law enforcement agencies also have been involved in the grow house war, including Palm Bay, which closed at least 12 last year.

Waller said his unit was tipped to the latest operation when an area resident called a friend who works with the sheriff's sex offender unit. After an investigation Monday, the drug unit executing a search warrant late that day.

When agents discovered the scope of the operation, they secured the scene to return Tuesday.

"This is a monster grow house, the most sophisticated operation I have ever seen," Waller said. "And I've been doing this for more than 20 years."

A half-dozen crime-scene vans arrived at the home Tuesday, and dozens of agents and technicians spent the day bagging and removing marijuana plants, special lights, fertilizer and other evidence.

The odor from the house, which glowed with amber light from inside, was stronger than that from the horses and cattle directly across the street.

A Dumpster was brought in late Tuesday for the tall, pungent plants.

A Florida Power & Light truck also arrived late Tuesday to work on disconnecting power to the structure.

Crime scene technician Candace Matthews called it one of the largest busts in recent history for Brevard County.

"It was a hydroponic operation," she said. "It is a significant bust."

Marijuana that is grown using hydroponics means the plants are placed in nutrient-enriched water that is highly oxygenated.

According to the Brevard County Property Appraiser's Web site, the house was built in 2007 and is listed to Land Trust Service Corp., a company Waller said was created only to own the house. Its appraised value is $130,000.

"We have identified the owner and we are continuing the investigation," he said, not ruling out a South Florida connection.

"There is an increased amount of violence associated with these grow houses," Waller said. "Many times, it's people coming from other areas and operating here because this is a quiet, residential area without a giant city."

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yqjmmt*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Dont Steal Power!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 12, 2008)

> "There is an increased amount of violence associated with these grow houses," Waller said. "Many times, it's people coming from other areas and operating here because this is a quiet, residential area without a giant city."


decrim it and this won't be an issue. Make it so we can grow without fear of prosecution and this won't happen. Violence and things will come to an end becuase without demand there is no need for big ops....if ya want it grow it if not don't. It's my body leave me alone.


----------



## godtea (Mar 13, 2008)

Karma KIlls Ya . I have no sympathy for thieves . They make us all look bad.


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 13, 2008)

"you'll find sympathy between sh*t and syphlis".  if someone's growing for profit, i have no pity for them.  growing for the enjoyment of the grow or even better, cause they prefer that over synthetic products that come with side effects...by all means...but those leaches that grow for profit take our herb to a bad place.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 13, 2008)

_*stay small and stay safe

grow for stash and get high, grow for $$ and get busted.  

dont tell and dont sell.

If you steal power, they will get you.*_


----------



## smokybear (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow. Thats crazy.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 13, 2008)

"This is a frightening trend statewide," Cmdr. Doug Waller said. "People are taking advantage of good, quiet residential neighborhoods where they can blend in."


which is more frightening:

Meth Lab?

Grow house?

which caused more harm, degridation and destruction to the neighborhood:

Meth Lab?

Grow house?


.....Money well spent boys!

"There is an increased amount of violence associated with these grow houses," Waller said. "Many times, it's people coming from other areas and operating here because this is a quiet, residential area without a giant city."


Got Proof Officer?

You want to back that statement up with numbers?

Hmmmmm?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2008)

haha a lil farm inside a house thats crazy lol


----------



## Sebstarr (Mar 13, 2008)

To be fair, before we were growing (There may be some of us who have ALWAYS grown), where did we get our dope from? The dealers, or those with grow houses who sell, who are effectively also dealers. They may sell on for profit, but all that they are doing is doing what would be done inside a shop, if it becomes (ever) legal. 

Everyone slags off those that sell, but we need to stop and ask where would we get our weed from if it werent for them. (again i reiterrate i dont know about those who have grown all the time)


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 13, 2008)

It's usually not the growers who pose a problem...It's the dealer's who are scummy in my book.


----------



## Sebstarr (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah that is true, many a time have dodgy dealers caused problems..


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2008)

Everybody should just log in to MarPassion and learn to grow for themselves!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 13, 2008)

Word.


----------



## eskodaboss (Mar 14, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Everybody should just log in to MarPassion and learn to grow for themselves!!


thats wat i did


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 14, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Everybody should just log in to MarPassion and learn to grow for themselves!!


 
I wonder if they did  



> There also were charts on the wall with detailed harvest times and instructions.


----------

